# Ο γρίφος του Αϊνστάιν



## UsualSuspect (Mar 22, 2011)

Ίσως το ξέρετε. Εμένα μου πήρε 30'.
http://www.manbottle.com/trivia/einstein_s_riddle

και η ελληνική μετάφραση για να μη μπερδευτείτε:

*Ο ΓΡΙΦΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΙΝΣΤΑΙΝ *
Υπάρχουν πέντε σπίτια πέντε διαφορετικών χρωμάτων.
Σε κάθε σπίτι ζει ένας άνθρωπος διαφορετικής εθνικότητας. 
Οι πέντε ιδιοκτήτες πίνουν ένα συγκεκριμένο είδος ποτού. 
Καπνίζουν μία συγκεκριμένη μάρκα τσιγάρων και έχουν ένα συγκεκριμένο κατοικίδιο. 
'Όλοι έχουν μεταξύ τους διαφορετικά κατοικίδια, 
διαφορετικές μάρκες τσιγάρων και διαφορετικά είδη ποτών. 

*Η ερώτηση είναι: Ποιος έχει το ψάρι; * 

ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ: 
1. Ο Αγγλος μένει στο κόκκινο σπίτι. 
2. Ο Σουηδός έχει σκύλο. 
3. Ο Δανός πίνει τσάι. 
4. Το πράσινο σπίτι είναι αριστερά από το άσπρο σπίτι. 
5. Ο ιδιοκτήτης του πράσινου σπιτιού πίνει καφέ. 
6. Αυτός που καπνίζει Pall Mall εκτρέφει πουλιά. 
7. O ιδιοκτήτης του κίτρινου σπιτιού καπνίζει Dunhill. 
8. Αυτός που μένει στο μεσαίο σπίτι πίνει γάλα. 
9. Ο Νορβηγός μένει στο πρώτο σπίτι. 
10. Αυτός που καπνίζει Blends μένει δίπλα σ' αυτόν που έχει γάτες. 
11. Αυτός που έχει το άλογο μένει δίπλα σ' αυτόν που καπνίζει Dunhill. 
12. Ο ιδιοκτήτης που καπνίζει Blue maSters πίνει μπύρα. 
13. Ο Γερμανός καπνίζει Prince. 
14. Ο Νορβηγός μένει δίπλα στο μπλε σπίτι. 
15. Αυτός που καπνίζει Blends έχει ένα γείτονα που πΙνει νερό.


----------



## StellaP (Mar 22, 2011)

Αυτόν τον γρίφο, αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη, τον είχα διαβάσει για πρώτη φορά στη Διάπλαση των Παίδων.
Ο πατέρας μου μου είχε δείξει πώς να τον λύνω: Γράφεις όλα τα στοιχεία που σου δίνει ο γρίφος ένα-ένα σε χαρτάκια.
Μετά συνδυάζεις τα χαρτάκια (π.χ.χαρτάκι που λέει Νορβηγός δίπλα στο χαρτάκι που λέει μπλε σπίτι) και το λύνεις σχετικά εύκολα.
Νομίζω μάλιστα ότι μου είχε πει ότι στις αρχές του προηγούμενου αιώνα είχε γίνει παγκόσμιος διαγωνισμός για να λυθεί ο γρίφος και τη λύση την είχε δώσει ένας δωδεκάχρονος. Μύθος ή αλήθεια, δεν ξέρω αλλά ακούγεται ωραίο.
Κανείς άλλος που να θυμάται καλύτερα και περισσότερα;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 22, 2011)

Εγώ το έλυσα με πίνακα. Γράφεις στα αριστερά τις κατηγορίες, και στην πάνω στήλη 1ος, 2ος κτλ, και στα ενδιάμεσα κελιά συμπληρώνεις τα στοιχεία που βρίσκεις.


----------

